# showing a shiba inu?



## Kitsunebi (Mar 4, 2011)

anyone know about showing shiba inu??


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't know much about showing in general, but I'd assume that showing a Shiba Inu would be pretty much the same as showing any kind of dog. Contacting your local Kennel Club would be a good place to start.

Is your Shiba registered? If so, with which registry?


----------



## Kitsunebi (Mar 4, 2011)

well I have a shiba inu male named kiba that I show. I was hoping to see if anyone else showed shiba here. he's akc reg. where I live there isnt a state shiba club. Im tempted to start my own lol


----------

